# Amazon Mobile No Longer Compatible?



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been using the Amazon Mobile app for as long as I can remember on this phone and now, about a week after I did a full wipe and install of TShed 1.4, the app is no longer compatible? Anyone else getting this? I thought it might have been because I edited my LCD density but I just changed it back to default and cleared market cache and it's still giving me the same message.

The market won't display the app at all, so I had to go to amazon.com and click the link on the front page for it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

More then likely its the rom. Some roms are not compatible with certain apps on the market. I bet if.you go back to your previous rom it will work again and show up in your market.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

It seems the Play Store is having issues right now. Alot of reports about this.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------

